# Dentist with a query



## AnnV (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi.
I just wanted to know if I could volunteer/ work as an intern Dentist after clearing the ADC exams to help regain my skills and confidence since I would have taken a break during the preparation for exams?

I graduated BDS in 2014 from India and I'm currently practicing dentistry here. Will it be acceptable by the ADC if I were to take a break of an year or more and then appear for the exams?


----------

